# Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept



## MaxBetz (25. Februar 2011)

*Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Morgen,
möchte mir gerne einen 600T kaufen, jedoch stellen sich mir viele Fragen.
Immer wieder lese ich, dass die verbauten Lüfter nicht ausreichen oder das zu wenig Luft in den Tower befördert wird.

Auf dieser Basis würde ich die verbauten Lüfter ersetzen müssen. 
Dies würde ich zum Beispiel in der Front mit einem Xigmatek XLF-F200 und oben mit zwei NB-Blacksilent PRO PL-PS machen.

Außerdem würde ich gerne einen H50 oder H70 CPU Kühler verbauen.
Sollte der CPU Kühler die Luft von außen ansaugen und diese dann von den NBs weiterbefördert werden?
Oder sollte der CPU Kühler die Luft nach draußen befördern?
Normal wäre es die zweite Variante.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Max Betz


----------



## facehugger (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Wenn du dieses Case meinst:

Corsair Graphite Series 600T (CC600T) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

wieso willst du die Lüfter ersetzen? Hier:

Test: Corsair Graphite 600T - 27.11.2010 - ComputerBase

hat das Gehäuse gut abgeschnitten. Die großen Lüfter sorgen für eine mehr als ausreichende Kühlung der Komponenten.
Zudem denke ich, das der Xigmatek-Luffi nicht mehr Leistung hat, als der von Corsair verbaute.

Gruß


----------



## MaxBetz (25. Februar 2011)

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2010/09/23/corsair-graphite-600t-review/2

Und hier sieht es dann wieder anders aus und im US Forum von Crosair kann man sich auch Texte zu der Problematik durchlesen.


----------



## facehugger (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle keine Sorgen machen. Abfackeln wird da sicher nichts
Hier hat es auch nur gute Noten bekommen:

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...est-corsair-graphite-series-600t.html?start=6

Wenn du auf extremen Durchzug stehen solltest, emfehle ich dir eins von denen:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie

oder jenes:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Twelve Hundred Big-Tower - black

Gruß


----------



## Leopardgecko (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Corsair empfielt beim H70 das der Airflow von Außen ins Gehäuse erfolgen sollte.
So werde ich auch bei mir die H70 ins 600T verbauen.
Ich denke mal nicht, das die beiden 200er Lüfter zu schwach sind.


----------



## MaxBetz (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Bin mal gespannt, wie es wird ...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Im prinzip sind die Lüfter gut - natürlich kann man teurere kaufen - ich empfehle es aber erst mal so zu testen wie es ist - bisher waren die Kunden immer positiv überrascht


----------



## MaxBetz (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Kann der Lüfter in der Front nur durch einen 200x200x20mm ausgetauscht werden oder sind andere Masse auch möglich?


----------



## MaxBetz (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Wer suchet, der findet: *Official* Corsair Graphite Club - Page 9 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Kann jedem 600T Besitzer diesen Link (*Official* Corsair Graphite Club - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net) nur empfehlen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Alles klar - danke für das Feedback


----------



## MaxBetz (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Im April kommt außerdem der "Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T" in den Staaten für 179$ auf den Markt und soll neue Lüfter verbaut haben. 
*Official* Corsair Graphite Club - Page 22 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net & *Official* Corsair Graphite Club - Page 21 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Da ich das Corsair 600T habe und auch die Standardlüfter benutze, kann ich sagen, dass ich keine Probleme mit dem Luftdurchsatz oder der Kühlung hab.
Als Hardware ist ein Asus P8P67 WS Revolution mit einem i7 2600k verbaut, Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 580.
Weder Board, noch CPU oder GraKa werden irgendwann zu heiß und die Luft im Case ist auch sehr kühl, die 7 Festplatten sind ebenfalls sehr kühl.

Insgesamt ein gutes Gehäuse mit einer schönen Optik.
Einziger Kritikpunkt sind die Sata Ports, die sind etwas eng zusammen und dass es keine Kabel für den internen Anschluss von USB 3 gibt, bzw. Adapter. Auch gibts nur einen Sata 3 Anschluss, recht mager.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Das mit der Kritik nehmen wir gerne als Verbesserungsvorschlag wahr 

bezüglich dem USB3 liegt es derzeit am fehlenden Internal Standard - kein Board hat derzeit einen Standardisierden USB 3 Internal Anschluss leider, daher setzen alle Casehersteller auf den Heckanschluss und dann über den USB A Anschluss.


----------



## MaxBetz (20. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Das mit den USB3 wäre ne gute Sache.
Hab mit jetzt wegen einer WaKu das 800D gekauft. 
VERY NICE


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Das mit der Kritik nehmen wir gerne als Verbesserungsvorschlag wahr



Man könnte die Aufteilung ändern, 2x USB 2.0 und 2x USB 3.0 finde ich da gut. 4x USB 2 braucht eigentlich niemand.
Ich stecke dort meinen Controller an und eben eine externe Festplatte, aber eben nie gleichzeitig.
Schön wäre es auch, wenn man ein geändertes Panel auch für die Leute anbieten könnte, die das 600T schon besitzen, so dass sie es nur umbauen müssen.


----------



## MaxBetz (20. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Für das 700D und 800D bieten die Leute von Corsair in den Staaten was Case Accessories - Cases


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

die Sata 3 Aufrüstkits sind nicht schlecht.


----------



## MaxBetz (20. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Das Panel würde ich aber auch nehmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Schade, dass nur die weiße 600T Edition ein Seitenfenster hat und es das für die schwarze nicht gibt.


----------



## MaxBetz (20. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Gibt's nicht Graphite Series


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Aha, habs jedenfalls noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## MaxBetz (20. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Würde denen mal eine Mail schreiben.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Einfach eine Mail an CSGEurope@Corsair.com mit der Anfrage, vorzugsweise auf englisch. Auf deutsch geht auch, dauert aber etwas länger in der Bearbeitung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 600T und sein Lüfterkonzept*

Ein Seitenfenster brauche ich ja nicht, hatte es nur noch nie gesehen, nur für das weiße eben.

Aber wenns mal neue I/O Panel gibt, mit mehr USB 3 und anderer Aufteilung, dann würde ich auch so eins nehmen.


----------

